
Windows 10 Search Is Broken and Shows Blank Results - el_duderino
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-search-is-broken-and-shows-blank-results-how-to-fix/
======
tinus_hn
How is this new, Windows Search breaks all the time. What’s new to me is that
apparently it started sending queries to Bing.

------
throwaheyy
Broken today? More like last 4+ years...

~~~
tanseydavid
You beat me to it...I would agree that it has been a very long time since
Windows Search was 'not broken' \-- it is a painful sad joke.

